# Contemporary masterpieces



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Trying to start another thread on 21st century music here. What I would like is that you list a few pieces you have heard at least 5 times. I often listen to new music only 1 time, and that probably means it wasn't a masterpiece. So, if you've heard a piece 5 times, it would probably mean it is a masterpiece 
Here is my little list:
Abrahamsen-Let Me Tell You
Davies-Symphony no. 10
Eötvös-Seven
Currier-Time Machines

I hope this is worthwhile for all.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Corigliano - Conjurer: Concerto for Percussion and String Orchestra (with optional Brass) (2007)
Adams - The Dharma at Big Sur: Concerto for solo electric violin and orchestra (2003)

Of course, I have a thing for unusual concertos, so I may be biased.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

George Benjamin's _Written on Skin_:


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Fred Lerdahl's _Time after Time_.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't know if you could call it a masterpiece, but I love it's quirkiness. Danny Elfman's first concert work composed in 2004. A suite in six movements titled "Serenada Schizophrana". Here is a part five of the suite, "I Forget" sung in Spanish.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> So, if you've heard a piece 5 times, it would probably mean it is a masterpiece


You flatter my taste!
There's a lot of new music that I've listened to a lot because I love it, but I know enough about how the world works to know that just because I love it, it doesn't mean anyone else cares...
If I'm going to use the word "masterpiece" I feel there's a connotation of standing the test of time, which of course can't be possible with something recent.

Still, the "obvious" ones for me are
Abrahamsen: _Let Me Tell You_
Adams, JL: _Become Ocean_
Lang: _The Little Match Girl Passion_


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Saariaho: Notes on Light
Dutilleux: Correspondances
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto (borderline, revised in 2002)


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Tabakova: Concerto for Cello and Strings (2008)
Nørgård: Symphony No. 8 (2010-11)
Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality (2011) for orchestra


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I won't necessarily claim all of these as "masterpieces," but these are the pieces that I've heard at least 5 times on Spotify from the 21st century, plus a few others that I know qualify.

Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto (2002)
Adès: Violin Concerto (2005)
Satoh: Bifu (2013)
Hatzis: Coming To (2013)
Lang: light moving (2012)
Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Violin and Piano (2003)
Ligeti: Etudes (1985-2001)
Trifonov: Rachmaniana (2015?)
Adams: Scheherazade.2 (2015)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Alrighty! I'm not used to others "dictating" what I listen to, but will listen to these, as well as the ones in 21st century listening chain. Is there a better way to decide what is a masterpiece? 
I forgot to list Magnus Lindberg-Mano a mano for solo guitar.


----------



## HocusPocus (Jul 10, 2017)

I love anything by george crumb, he's a great composer


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

- I will second (third?) the Abrahamsen _let me tell you_
- Also the Davies Symphony #10
- I haven't heard either the Dutilleux _Correspondences _or Benjamin's _Written on Skin_ to vote but they probably belong on the list.
- Another possibility that I haven't heard enough is Unsuk Chin's_ Le Silence des Sirenes_


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Rihm's Deus Passus. Some strange and wonderful harmonies.


----------

